# Wrist straps



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Im actually sat here with a ruler and my wrists are 2 inches wide (3cm..) their damnn thin and lifting is really taking its toll on them. I took peoples previous advice and only did lifting every other day, even once evey 3 days..

Are wrist supports/straps the norm for all lifters? I dont have any and im thinking i should invest in some strong ones to compensate my 'kenyan wrists'..


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Have to be careful with straps if going heavy, they can pull on your wrist once your grip starts to go which can leave marks when they dig into your wrist.

Nothing wrong with using straps, just don't use them as a crutch. They are there for when your grip slips. Use them myself and it hasn't effected my forearm growth in the slightest.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

people say wearing wrist wraps will make you lose lots of strength. thats a load of fish fanny humpadumpaloopey sh1t. you will sacrifice a tiny ounce of grip strength and forearm strength....but this is tiny.

you should only use wrist support on heavy weights. if you are feeling wrist pain on light weights then you need REST.

strength shop do some sweet wrist wraps. their zeus range are good i hear. ive heard the thors are too damn tight!


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Ahh i think you guys might have misunderstood me a little, perhaps because ive got the terms wrong. When i said straps/supports i meant as in wrist pads supports that keep your wrists nice and secure when your lifting. Ive been looking on amazon though wrist straps are different they attach to the bars for if your grip lets out.. didnt mean them so sorry if i confused :wink:

Anyway i hate my wrists so i reckon ill get some cheers


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Ahh i think you guys might have misunderstood me a little, perhaps because ive got the terms wrong. When i said straps/supports i meant as in wrist pads supports that keep your wrists nice and secure when your lifting. Ive been looking on amazon though wrist straps are different they attach to the bars for if your grip lets out.. didnt mean them so sorry if i confused :wink:
> 
> Anyway i hate my wrists so i reckon ill get some cheers


hi

i use heavy duty wraps on bench press only as i damaged a tendon in my wrist last year and needed a cortesone jab which cured it nicely. Ever since i use the wraps and what a difference, they realy do support the wrists well, but be careful there is some crap ones out there.

i use these bad boys

http://www.strengthshop.co.uk/index.php/sleeves-wraps-straps/wrist-wraps/titan-maxrpm-wrist-wraps.html

stu


----------

